# [s] Projekt in USA - Freiberufler



## Markus (5 März 2007)

hallo,

mochte usa nie besonders gerne, ging immer viel lieber nach china...

jetzt höre ich gerade "gretchen wilson" rauf und runter, und da bekommen ich grad wieder richtig lust auf usa...
hier hat grad niemand was dort  

also wenn jemand einen programmierer für ein usa projekt gebrauchen kann dann bitte melden.
meine fähigkeiten in der siemens welt würde ich als gut einstufen, details gerne später - habe anständige referenzen aus verschiedenen bereichen.

wäre in ca 3-4 wochen verfügbar

mfg
markus


----------



## Question_mark (5 März 2007)

*Mot datt denn sinn ???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> und da bekommen ich grad wieder richtig lust auf usa...



Dann geh mal über den grossen Ozean, nach spätestens 2 Wochen hast Du die Schnauze voll ....
Die Dummheit, Engstirnigkeit und Ignoranz (ja, ist schon gut, ich höre auf) wird Dich auf ewig ankotzen. 
Und gewöhn Dir bitte schonmal das Rauchen ab, wird man dort nicht akzeptieren. Eher Lepra ...
In den Kaufhäusern kannst Du Dich dann als Söldner für Einsätze in Afghanistan und Irak rekrutieren lassen. Da wolltest Du doch auch bestimmt schon immer mal hin, oder ???
Besonders empfehlenswert sind amerikanische Kleinstädte und Dörfer, wenn Du einen Pups lässt, rauchst, in der Nase bohrst oder ein Bier trinkst hast Du eine Schlagzeile in der Regionalzeitung.
In den Großstädten fährst Du allerdings besser im Panzerwagen.
Ich habe jetzt natürlich etwas aus eigener Erfahrung schwarzgemalt, aber es ist eben nicht alles Gold, was glänzt  



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> mochte usa nie besonders gerne



Ich mochte die USA früher sehr gerne, heute bin ich froh, wenn der Landeanflug auf Frankfurt eingeleitet wird. Aber mach Deine Erfahrungen selber  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (6 März 2007)

ich war schon zweimal dort, und jetzt ist es eben wieder soweit das ich die schnauze nicht mehr vollhabe...

erzählt mir hier bitte nicht was an den usa gut und böse ist - das weis ich selber...

ich würde gerne mal wieder hin!


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Question_mark,

ohne jetzt auf Politik und Regierung der USA einzugehen:

Die Menschen in den USA halte ich für sehr freundlich und angenehm.
In Städten wie Chicago oder NY habe ich mich nie unsicherer gefühlt
als in manchen deutschen Metropolen....

Ich glaube, du hast mit deinem "schwarzmalen" etwas übertrieben,
oder vielleicht hattest du ja nur nen schlechten Tag ?   

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Boxy (7 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Im Prinzip könnte ich Dir ja recht geben, nur es sind nicht alle gleich.
Auch bei uns können Dir solche Dinge passieren. Ein Panzerwagen braucht man nicht unbedingt, es reicht auch ein Truck mit V8 ausserhalb der City!


Aber trotzdem bekommst Du die besten Steaks und Burger nur dort  !
Oki, nicht nur dort  auch auf den US-Base in Korea  ... 


*Sweet home alabama ... *


----------

